# Paslode Cordless Nailer



## NRV2 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have both the angle finish, and the fraiming nailer. They both are fussy about when they will work or not. Its like I have to hold the gun at just the perfect angle or it wont work. Does anyone elso have this problem with the Paslode?


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've had my Paslode framing nailer for years and it works great most of the time. If the safety contact isn't engaged just right it won't fire; if the gas cartridge is old is won't fire good but generally it's dependable. Make sure to clean if it really lets you down.

You must have a pneumatic nailer primarily, butane-fired for back up and small jobs.

Regards, Bob


----------



## p1grinder (Mar 25, 2008)

with the new co2 tanks i dont see the point in getting a cordless nailer. get the co2 tank and all your nail guns are cordless.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to the world of gas nailers. Sorry, I've always had the same experience. My 1st employer bought 2 or 3 of each (finish and frame). They were in the shop all the time.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

p1grinder said:


> with the new co2 tanks i dont see the point in getting a cordless nailer. get the co2 tank and all your nail guns are cordless.


That's something to consider - what's the cost of the tanks, can they handle a framing gun?


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think any of them can handle a framing gun.
As you know, CO2 becomes very cold when discharged rapidly.
I've heard talk of people's guns freezing up, but I've never used the system.
Lowes sells the kit for around $80. Then it's cheaper to go to a paint ball game shop to get your tank refilled. I'm really thinking about trying this for finish nailers. You can keep your light, compact and reliable guns and be practically cordless.


----------



## 1018 (Mar 13, 2008)

We've got a Paslode framer at work for quick re-framing (100 year old building, rotted wood just about everywhere) and it's worked fine through the cold, snow, and heat. Just make sure you clean it after each day.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't used one in at least a year, but I do remember having problems with it. It was the finish nailer, and It seemed like it was a waste of time to even try to get it to work.

I just ended up buying the smallest Senco air compressor. It works great for room to room type stuff.


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

make sure its clean , and a fresh battery , and know hen the last time you changed the fuel cell you shouldt have a problem , you wouldnt just get in and drive a car til it stops would you ? preventative maitnence


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

NRV2 said:


> I have both the angle finish, and the fraiming nailer. They both are fussy about when they will work or not. Its like I have to hold the gun at just the perfect angle or it wont work. Does anyone elso have this problem with the Paslode?


Are these new guns? Are they re-maufactured? Are they used?

Parts can get damaged, or worn out, etc. 

Had a problem with one of our paslode angled finish nailers. 

Took it apart to clean it, and found 1 broken part, and two bent parts.


----------



## mikegp1 (Jul 28, 2007)

I also found if the gas cartridge is cold it wont fire correctly. I keep my in the trailer all the time and if its cold i just warm the cartrige in my hands for a few and it works great.


----------



## p1grinder (Mar 25, 2008)

valleyman said:


> I don't think any of them can handle a framing gun.
> As you know, CO2 becomes very cold when discharged rapidly.
> I've heard talk of people's guns freezing up, but I've never used the system.
> Lowes sells the kit for around $80. Then it's cheaper to go to a paint ball game shop to get your tank refilled. I'm really thinking about trying this for finish nailers. You can keep your light, compact and reliable guns and be practically cordless.


i've never had a problem with freezing up but when i know i'm gonna fire a lot of nails i grab the compressor and just a fun fact co2 turns to a liquid when compressed so a lot of air in that lil tank.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just used my Paslode cordless framer a few hrs ago on a Habitat basement project. I only needed a few 8's to attach a small cleat above a window header for installing blinds. Sure was convenient to throw the gun in the trunk this morning for a small job after work.

I hadn't used it since last fall and it performed flawlessly tonight.
Lovin the Paslode.

Bob


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

*OK I had this problem when I got my cordless framer....*

If you have the depth of drive adjustment all the way back to TRY to countersink the nail... take a look at the nose on the gun and you will notice that it sticks out further than the safety when you are trying to toe in nails. I resloved this by taking the grinder to the front of the gun and now it toes in with no problems. I took about 3/16ths off mine, but you could probably hand file it to be perfect. I just knocked mine back because I was toeing in nails all day and needed a quick fix. check it out and see if the gun works when the depth of drive adjustment is set forward. then take a look at how far the nose sticks out when the DOD adjustment is all the way back. Mine works fine now and I even got to the point where I could quit throwing it across the yard when it failed to fire.

Alex


----------



## NRV2 (Mar 16, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Are these new guns? Are they re-maufactured? Are they used?
> 
> Parts can get damaged, or worn out, etc.
> 
> ...


My guns were bought new. I have used them maybe 15 hrs each. Talk about when its cold, I can't even think about using them when its below 20*. 

I really like how easy and portable they are, but they can be a hasle


----------



## MKPR5 (May 27, 2011)

*Old or bad gas cartridge*

The primary reason I have ever had an issue like this was because the gas cartridge was old or the carburetor cap on the cartridge was bad. Check the date in the cartridge and replace if old. You can also test the carburetor by removing it from the gun and pressing the nozzle against a block of wood. When you pump it about five times in a row you should get a consistent spray from the nozzle each time. If you don't, try putting another carb on the cartridge and do it again to see if it's the carb or the cartridge that's bad. Remember to use the same carb from the same type of cartridge since they deliver different amounts of gas.

Just realized this is an old post.


----------



## Brad 1 (May 26, 2011)

NRV2 said:


> I have both the angle finish, and the fraiming nailer. They both are fussy about when they will work or not. Its like I have to hold the gun at just the perfect angle or it wont work. Does anyone elso have this problem with the Paslode?


They should not do that. Something is possibly bent or broken if that's the only way you can get them to fire. When you push down on the safety it activates a micro switch that starts the fan. The fact that both a finish and framer do it is odd though since they are fairly different from each other parts wise. I would start by disassembling and fully cleaning them. Replace the filter and sealing o-ring, (some use metal rings, like what is on the piston, instead of the rubber o-ring) inspect the other parts for any damage, replace any bad parts, lubricate it and you should be fine.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

A single 12 g. CO2 cartridge stores 650 ft-lbs, 0.24 watt-hours, of energy, so it may or may not be cheaper than batteries in the long run.

If you discharged the whole cartridge in one second you could get 1.2 hp, 900 w.


----------



## Tony Mac (May 10, 2011)

Sounds like it's broken to me....I have never had that kind of sensitivity with my guns


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

So how many shots can u expect to get with a finish nailer with the Kobalt CO2 kit?


----------

